# MOROCCO / SPAIN | Gibraltar Tunnel



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*MOROCCO / SPAIN | Tunnel and High Speed Rail*










The governments of Spain and Morocco have taken a further step towards the building of a rail tunnel that will connect Europe and Africa, in what will be a historic technological feat. The Spanish Minister of Development Francisco Alvarez Cascos was quoted in Arabic News.com as stating that this tunnel will be “in the 21st century what the Suez Canal was in the 19th century and what the Panama Canal was in the 20th century.”

By the time such a tunnel is in place a continuous rail link between the north of Scotland and Africa would be possible.

The agreement signed by Cascos and Moroccan Minister of Equipment and Transport Karim Ghellab is for a programme of engineering tests and studies and it is believed that digging under the strait could begin in five years time. According to the Spanish Transport Minister 27 million euros will be invested in this preliminary stage of geological survey by each of the two countries over the next three years.

It is thought that the tunnel will be 24 miles long, of which 17 miles will lie under the narrow and turbulent waters of the strait that connects the Atlantic Ocean and the Mediterranean Sea. It will descend between 100 and 300 metres under the sea. The most suitable route has initially been established as that between Punta Paloma, 40 kilometres west of Gibraltar, and Punta Malabata, near the Moroccan city of Tangiers. A shorter route to the east that would be only about 12 miles has been dismissed, as it would require boring 900 metres below sea level. The final route and depth will be decided only after detailed geological studies.

The tunnel will be made up of two rail tunnels and one service tunnel in the middle connecting the two, similar to the Channel Tunnel running between Britain and France. The service tunnel will be the first to be built and work could begin in 2008. Spain has already bored an experimental tunnel 560 metres long. Core samples of the rock beneath the strait will be taken in order to develop a picture of its geology. A similar experiment on the Moroccan side was sunk to 300 metres.

A joint committee was set up at the beginning of December between the two nations, which approved the 2004-2006 action plan and the budget of 27 million euros. Estimates of the final cost of the tunnel vary between three and 10 billion euros. Morocco and Spain will seek financial assistance from the European Union for research and infrastructure.

The project to build a rail tunnel linking Europe and Africa was first discussed between Spain and Morocco in the 1980s and several meetings have taken place since, some under the auspices of the United Nations. The linking of the two continents would be a major achievement that would enable the development of communications, trade and cooperation to an unprecedented level. However, this is not a project intended to benefit humanity: it is a commercial enterprise. As such, all manner of new conflicts between the nations involved and those who will want to be involved will emerge, particularly over control of the Arab Magreb, a union of Morocco, Tunisia, Libya, Mauritania and Algeria, by the European countries.

Tensions between Spain and Morocco have a long history, particularly over the sovereignty of Western Sahara, a Spanish former colony, which Morocco annexed in 1975. Morocco accuses Spain of supporting the Polisario Front independence movement and it is blocking the UN from approving Morocco’s claim to sovereignty. Morocco insists on the principle of territorial integrity, while Spain supports a referendum on self-determination.

These tensions have intensified in the last few years, with continuing disputes about immigration, farming and the sovereignty of the two Spanish enclaves on African soil, Ceuta and Melilla, as well as some small islands. Just a year and a half ago there was an armed exchange when Spanish marines forcibly evicted some Moroccan soldiers from the island of Perejil, which both countries claim. Diplomatic relations came to a halt when Spain withdrew its ambassador and then Morocco withdrew its ambassador.

In addition Spain wants to prospect for oil in the waters between Morocco’s Atlantic coast and the Spanish Canary Islands. Spain also blames Morocco for the collapse of the European Union Agreement that allowed Spain to fish in Morocco’s rich waters.

The two countries have made an effort to improve their relations. Some weeks ago a Spain-Morocco summit took place in Marraquech, which was attended by a delegation from Spain headed by Prime Minister Jose Maria Aznar. The summit reached what was described as “the biggest economic cooperation agreement in Spain’s history”. Spain provided $476 million, $279 million of which will be used to finance projects by Spanish companies. Spain is the second biggest market for Morocco’s exports after France and its second biggest investor.

Two other agreements were signed concerning employment and the reestablishment of cultural relations. This was followed this month by an agreement on joint patrols against illegal immigrants and for Spain’s right to deport hundreds of unaccompanied minors held in detention centres back to Morocco, as well as cooperation against terrorism.

Already rightist forces are beginning to air their opposition to the tunnel, spreading fears of Spain being overtaken by “illegal immigrants”, citing Britain’s problems over the Channel Tunnel. It is believed that half a million people attempt to cross the strait every year into Spain as a route to the rest of Europe. Many of them drown when the small badly constructed boats capsize.

Additionally, racist objections are voiced about the danger of Spain being invaded by terrorists, as the tunnel will connect directly with a Muslim country.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Not gonna happen. Look at how much the eurotunnel was wrought with problems, and that is that France and the UK are well connected economically. Imagine how a tunnel between two HIGHLY unequal (economically speaking obviously) countries would fair? Plus, a lot of energy is already being put into preventing people from Morocco to land into Spain, it would be like Sangatte but orders of magintitude worse. If you are trying to keep people out, the last thing you want is to make it easier for people to come in! :nuts:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

As a side note, where is the source? Although I can guess it obviously comes from a less-than-unbiased source in Morocco, seeing as how half the article is spent ranting on those evil racist Spanish colonialists.

Quite surprising actions for a moderator entrusted in the welfare of this forum.

:runaway:

As another side note, in addition to source, when was this article written?



Redalinho said:


> The two countries have made an effort to improve their relations. *Some weeks ago* a Spain-Morocco summit took place in Marraquech, which was attended by a delegation from Spain *headed by Prime Minister Jose Maria Aznar. *


Aznar has been out of power for THREE YEARS. :wtf:

So essentially we are reading an article from minimally 2004 or worse, 2003, telling us about a tunnel that is allegedly going to be built.

:crazy2:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

DonQui said:


> As a side note, where is the source? Although I can guess it obviously comes from a less-than-unbiased source in Morocco, seeing as how half the article is spent ranting on those evil racist Spanish colonialists.
> 
> Quite surprising actions for a moderator entrusted in the welfare of this forum.
> 
> ...


http://www.wsws.org/articles/2004/jan2004/tunn-j05.shtml

This is the source and they are not Moroccan nore Spanish

They are just fair

And next time try to respect the other forumers instead of insulting them

thank's


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

They're _socialist_. I'd hardly call that unbiased (although the pretension of being unbiased is an illusion, anyway). Moreover, read the date above the article:



> 5 January *2004*


That's over 3 years old. Why bring up such an old article as 'hot news'?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

A 3 years old article?
xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
:crazy:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm, what about a tunnel/bridge between the European part of Spain and Ceuta instead of Morocco?


----------



## Gus Granada en mano (Feb 10, 2006)

Verso said:


> Hmm, what about a tunnel/bridge between the European part of Spain and Ceuta instead of Morocco?


Too long, too deep.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

BREAKING NEWS. Prime Minister Churchill and President de Gaulle have discussed the possibility of building a tunnel to connect Britain to the European mainland.

I highly doubt that a tunnel will be built between Morocco and Spain though. I take it from the fact that this bit of news is already 3 years old that not much headway has been made since.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

A saw a documentary at the Discovery Channel about a year ago, discussing the possibility of a huge bridge between the two continents:










Spans would reach 5000 meters (3+ miles); there would be three pylons and two of those huge spans in the middle.

A feasibility study was completed in 1996 - estimated cost: $ 15 BILLION. 

That makes the feasibility and realisation of such a huge project very unlikely. At least for the near future (30 years).


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> BREAKING NEWS. Prime Minister Churchill and President de Gaulle have discussed the possibility of building a tunnel to connect Britain to the European mainland.
> 
> I highly doubt that a tunnel will be built between Morocco and Spain though. I take it from the fact that this bit of news is already 3 years old that not much headway has been made since.


actually that´s not right, there is another thread in english and the spanish one where you can find more about the project..

or simply search the net..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350740

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=171588


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Very ambitious project...*

But I wpuld say this is not going to take off before the bridge between Bali and Java of Indonesia is done, or the Kra canal get aprroved...


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> http://www.wsws.org/articles/2004/jan2004/tunn-j05.shtml
> 
> This is the source and they are not Moroccan nore Spanish
> 
> ...


Me questioning your motives and highlighting the absurdity of the article is an insult?

:nuts:

And btw, how the HELL is this article not biased when the following gems are being brought up about a railway tunnel?

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/




Redalinho said:


> [These tensions have intensified in the last few years, with *continuing disputes about immigration, farming and the sovereignty of the two Spanish enclaves on African soil, Ceuta and Melilla, as well as some small islands*. Just a year and a half ago there was an armed exchange when Spanish marines forcibly evicted some Moroccan soldiers from the island of Perejil, which both countries claim. Diplomatic relations came to a halt when Spain withdrew its ambassador and then Morocco withdrew its ambassador.
> 
> In addition *Spain wants to prospect for oil in the waters *between Morocco’s Atlantic coast and the Spanish Canary Islands. Spain also blames Morocco for the collapse of the European Union Agreement that allowed Spain to fish in Morocco’s rich waters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

IMO there are other projects more importants as a tunnel in the Pirineos between Madrid and Valencia-*Zaragoza-Toulousse*, due to the great quantity of traffic that exists in the coastal zones


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

this tunnel would be cool. let's build it.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It is a good idea, but I think this link will never be built...
:dunno:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

the official site of the project..

http://www.secegsa.com/


----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Additionally, racist objections are voiced about the danger of Spain being invaded by terrorists, as the tunnel will connect directly with a Muslim country./





























191 Spaniards are murdered by Al Qaeda, but somehow the Spanish are the bad guys for wanting to avoid an encore performance.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the ammount of traffic through the Strait of Gibraltar (by ferries) between Spain and Morocco anyway?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Even if the tunnel will be built, there will be nothing to connect to.

African railways are not connected each other and anyway, they are are built with differend standard, not only by different gauges:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Rail_gauge_world.png

Morocco is linked by rail only to Algeria and Tunisia - if the border is still open, obviously...


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.secegsa.gob.es/NR/rdonly...9354-B9272DEDC3E5/73477/folleto_esp_nov07.pdf


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Experimental tunnels 



















secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

secegsa.gob.es


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

Ωρτimuş;66168341 said:


> secegsa.gob.es



The design looks familiar. Are the same people from the Channel Tunnel involved with this project?


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

never. going. to. happen. EVER.

1) more unstable landmasses
2) more expensive than the Chunnel, which (a) has more traffic and (b) has yet to be consistently profitable
3) would make Sangatte look like the Ritz.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

33Hz said:


> The design looks familiar. Are the same people from the Channel Tunnel involved with this project?


I dont't knwon.

There are 2 administrations :
- secegsa.gob.es from Spain
- sned.gov.ma from Morocco


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*

*Experimental Tarifa galery which will be the rescue galery*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*




























secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*










secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*










secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus










secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus



sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus










secegsa.gob.es


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus










sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*



sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*









sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*By Optimus*











http://www.sned.gov.ma/telecharger/brochure-fr.pdf
sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus










sned.gov.ma


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Optimus










http://www.sned.gov.ma/pdf/Fr_Principales_Caracteristiques_du_Tunnel.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*2 bridges options where suggest :*



*What bridge wasn't choose :*



*Why tunnel was choose :*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Experimental galery of Tarifa*


*We are at the "phase 0" * :


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Planning *

Phase 0 : reconnaissance galery which will be rescue galery

Phase 1 : Tunnel Ouest


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

I really really really hope this will be constructed, as every project that benefits mankind is a positive in my view. However, when the Channel Tunnel was build it made sense economically to a certain extent. It was linking the two biggest European cities, with massive trade and movement between them, especially people who worked in the financial and business sectors. Yet, it has been a project marred by financial difficulties. 

Now let's put this in context. The Gibraltar Tunnel will be much more difficult to build, which means much more expensive. Yet, the number of people and the economic activity, to my knowledge, is nothing like the one between Paris and London. So the two countries involved, Spain and Morocco will be required to do some heavy, really heavy, subsidizing for this project. I am not sure if they can to begin with, and in the case of Spain even if they are that interested (clearly Morocco is the one with more to gain by this project so they will be more interested as well).


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

If this is ever built (and this is a big if) it will be a nightmare to manage the
immigration control. Seeing how difficult it has already been to control
illegal immigration at the french channel tunnel entrance, and the already existing nightmare with the spanish enclaves...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

endrity said:


> I really really really hope this will be constructed, as every project that benefits mankind is a positive in my view. However, when the Channel Tunnel was build it made sense economically to a certain extent. It was linking the two biggest European cities, with massive trade and movement between them, especially people who worked in the financial and business sectors. Yet, it has been a project marred by financial difficulties.
> 
> Now let's put this in context. The Gibraltar Tunnel will be much more difficult to build, which means much more expensive. Yet, the number of people and the economic activity, to my knowledge, is nothing like the one between Paris and London. So the two countries involved, Spain and Morocco will be required to do some heavy, really heavy, subsidizing for this project. I am not sure if they can to begin with, and in the case of Spain even if they are that interested (clearly Morocco is the one with more to gain by this project so they will be more interested as well).


*We can consider that tunnel works began, because experimental galery of Tarifa will be the rescue galery*.

More seriously, the project has 30 years old. It began in 1979. It's not something new. A lot of people, consider it like a joke, but a hard work have been made.

Considering the costs, it will be different than Eurotunnel, because the project is in 3 phases :
Phase 0- rescue gallery for 600 millons euros
Phase 1- West tube for 3,4 billions euros (1st projection)
Phase 2- East tube when traffic will be more important 

Eurotunnel was directly made with tubes. Here is 2. The project will be support by private money, so a development by phase will be more attractive.

Don't forget, *that project will be ready between 2026 and 2030. Since this date, a lots of works will be made in North Africa*, including the finish of 1500km HSL in Morocco and also Algeria, Tunisia and Lybia HST network (and opened borders).

The project will help the Agadir-Laayoune-Mauritania-Senegal railway for connecting North Africa and South Sahara (also Algiers-Tamanraset-Niamey project). 

Wait and see


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

I think this has to be seen in the bigger African trade context, not just Morocco. There is a very large amount of food product exported from West Africa to the EU, a lot of which is flown across. That could be coming by rail.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

33Hz said:


> That could be coming by rail.


There is no railway network in Africa outside Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, plus something under construction along the northern coast (and South Africa on the other tip of the continent), don't forget that.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> There is no railway network in Africa outside Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, plus something under construction along the northern coast (and South Africa on the other tip of the continent), don't forget that.


Lybia is working to connect Tunisia and Egypt !




> *BORDER LINKS FROM LIBYA​*
> 
> 
> > Posted on *21 September 2010 *
> ...


and 



> > *ANSALDO TO SIGNAL LIBYA​*
> > Posted on *20 August 2010 *
> >
> > A consortium of Finmeccanica companies Ansaldo STS and Selex Communications has received a €*247 million contract *from Russian Railways subsidiary Zarubezhstroyteknologiya to provide signalling*, automation, telecommunications, power supply, security, and ticketing systems for Libya’s 551km Surt-Benghazi line.*
> ...





> Libyan Railways *is building *a high speed railway between Benghazi and Tripoli. The project is divided into 2 in Sirte. Tripoli - Sirte is being build by China Railways and Sirt - Benghazi by Russian Railways. I believe a topic for this big project should be listed in this forum.



For a subsaharien connection is someting else. But, *if the tunnel is maid, it will encourage a pan-african railway network wich will look like highway Nepad development.*


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ I hope so, but I'm pessimistic.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Floading bridge not selected





Zoom














http://www.tdrinc.com/gibraltar.htm


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Le détroit de Gibraltar : les courants ; les projets de tunnel sous-marin*
> 
> C. Vallaux Annales de Géographie Année 1930 Volume 39 Numéro 220 pp. 442-444






http://www.persee.fr/web/revues/home/prescript/article/geo_0003-4010_1930_num_39_220_10183#


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Studies by Novec (Morocco)





http://www.novec.ma/uploads/documents/barrages-ouvrages-souterrains.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Spain and Morocco agree to rail tunnel under Gibraltar strait​*
> By Vicky Short
> 5 January *2004*
> 
> ...


http://www.wsws.org/articles/2004/jan2004/tunn-j05.shtml

A retenir :
- 300m creusés côté marocain / 300m dig from Morocco
- 560m creusés côté espagnol / 560m dig from Spain
- coût estimé entre 3 et 10 milliards d'euros / between 3 & 10 billions euros

*Le tunnel sous la manche a coûté 4,6 milliards d'euros pour 50,5 km dont 37km sous la mer*. 



> Tunnel sous la Manche
> 
> Longueur : 50,5 km.
> Durée des travaux : six ans
> ...


http://www.ps83.fr/TOULON-Le-Tunnel-le-plus-cher-du



> secegsa.gob.es


La longeur entre les puits est de 28 100m. 

300m ont été creusés côté marocain et 560m côté espagnol. 

*3,06 % de la distance (entre les puits) a déjà été creusé*./ *3,06% of distance has been dig. *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Videos


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.unece.org/trans/doc/2009/wp5/ECE-TRANS-WP5-2009-22-inf17f.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.tpi.setec.fr/FR/pdf/05-routestransports/fich-r33.pdf


----------

